# Jumps Out of 2nd & 3rd Gear



## crazy2wizard (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello guys! i need help trying to find out what is the problem?


OK i have a 1996 Nissan Maxima GXE 5 spd ... been driving ok for about month. Now it start to jump out of second gear all the time and now is working its way to my 3rd Gear.... all other gear shift ok no problem?? any Suggestions??
 :hal:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

More than likely its the syncronizers(sp?) that are bad. Had an old Mustang once that the same thing would happen. Had to hold the shifter to keep it in third gear. Not a cheap fix. The tranny has to come out and apart.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep...synchros are out.

If you do decide to get the tranny out and replace them then you might as well rebuild the rest of the tranny. Also check your differential bearings as they are prone to going out on 4th gens...while you are rebuilding.


----------



## crazy2wizard (Dec 29, 2003)

*Jumps Out of 2nd & 3rd Gear / New tranny!!!*

Wow... but it was ok 2 weeks ago...we had a little snow and i drove in the snow then it start to go down hill speed skating fast!!!


:) I dont want to buy a new tranny!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

*too bad*

Well looks like your going to have to


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check out the following section at Maxima.org...it may be a longshot but if you get involved with a car club in your area then there may be a chance you would be able to get discounted rates for help.

http://forums.maxima.org/forumdisplay.php?f=24

It's worth the try...take it from a VP in Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts...


----------



## crazy2wizard (Dec 29, 2003)

*Jumps out of gear!!*

Hey i wanted to thank you guys for the help and diag. of the problem!! i found a used tranny on the internet for $650 bucks (woot only had 6k miles on it...yeah you read that right! 6,000!)
my brother friend put it in for little or nothing its runs like a car now!! i need to break this tranny in ....maybe burn some rubber now with out worry!


Thank ALL!!! woot!! im back in business!!!

:cheers: :jump:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

All of us are always glad to help where we can. FYI, pretty good price for an almost new tranny. Enjoy.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sweet...that's cool man. Good price.


----------

